# Emule question. How to find ed2k links?



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been using emule now for about two years and I've always found it a great P2P client.

Recently I discovered that there are certain websites that provide ed2k links to specific files. If you click a given link then emule will start-up and begin to download the file. What I found particularly neat about this is that if you do a search using emule then often it wont be able to find the file that you've just begun to download.

Obtaining ed2k links using the web is clearly a far superior method of locating files for emule to download. 

My question is: Are there any websites that serve as a library for every conceivable ed2k link and that would allow me to search for even very obscure files? I've already tried using filedonkey.com and found it pretty useless to this end.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to read the TSF Rules a bit more carefully. We don't provide P2P assistance here. Thread closed.


----------

